# New pic.



## joeygn72 (Mar 10, 2013)

OK.... I've been really busy starting school and all,I've not had alot of time to work on drawings too much. I now have 3 in the works(it takes me a long time. I'm not like Chanda who can toss an amazing picture together in no time flat) but I thought I'd share this one since I finished it.

Hit me with thoughts, comments, suggestions. 

"Once in a while you _get shown the light, in the strangest of places if you look at it right_..." Jerry Garcia


----------

